# Help me with my pesto!



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Recently, I went to the deli of my local grocery store, and I tried the most delicious pesto pasta salad ever!! When I went back to get more, I was told that unfortunately it was made for a limited time only (Italy Days - theme at the store), so I can't get it again hmy:. 

It was so delicious that I was literally desperate for some more! I decided to get the ingredients to make it myself. It seemed simple, but it just isn't the same... It's missing something and I can't for the life of me figure what it is .

I used: 1 box pasta, one jar pre-made authentic pesto, sundried tomatoes, fresh grated parmesan, salt. 

Bottom line, it needs more flavor, and the store version seemed to be more creamy. 

The deli girl introduced me to marscapone cheese, and suggested that. My next batch I mixed it into it (sort of like a soft cream cheese in texture, but not a lot of flavor). All that did was add calories I think, because once mixed in, it couldn't be detected. 

Maybe use a little light mayo? Maybe soft cream cheese? Maybe a different brand of pesto?? I have absolutely NO idea. :dunno: .... Help! Any ideas? Anyone familiar with pesto in a cold pasta salad?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Italian cooking often uses a tiny bit of anchovy paste, which when used in small amounts, increases the savoriness and flavour of the dish. Perhaps a tiny bit of this? :dunno:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are some pesto recipes for you

Pesto Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Versatile Basil Pesto Recipe | Pesto Recipes | Easy Recipes, Tips, Ideas, and Life Musings

18 Pesto Recipes That You're Going To Love*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Star and Deborah . Maybe a touch of anchovy paste will give it an extra kick of flavor. I know the one at the deli had some sort of creaminess to it as well. I might try that along with light mayo, and hope it doesn't ruin it. I am going to try a different brand of authentic pesto in a jar next time... I really don't want to make it homemade if I don't have to .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here's the recipe for "creamy" pesto sauce.

Pesto Cream Sauce Recipe - Food.com*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mmm! That recipe sounds TOO good. I'm not sure I want to cook with quite that many calories and fat with the butter and heavy cream.. It sounds so delicious I'd probably want to eat it and not stop :laughing2:. I'm trying not to add too much extra dairy to the recipe either. 

I'll let you know how it comes out after I make it again. If I ruin it, I'll just have to keep making more spaghetti sauce to cover it up, and eat it as spaghetti .


----------

